# Big Circle around US & Can. 14 days. 8194.4 miles. LR RWD. LOTS of photos. Maybe records? Good times



## Ronnie Scott (Sep 18, 2018)

If anybody know the best setup to pull ALL the raw data from this trip, that would be awesome!


----------

